

I have finally run the entire London Underground - sw007
http://harrystuberunners.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/i-have-finally-run-entire-london.html

======
Samuel_Michon
That's a very confusing title. None of this was run underground.

The title of the blog is confusing as well, "Harry's Tube Runners". There was
no running on a train, there was no running on train tracks.

It would be more accurate to say that he ran from tube station to tube
station.

~~~
guynamedloren
Okay, thanks for pointing that out. I've never been to London, or even on a
subway train for that matter. Wasn't sure if there are walkable paths
alongside the tracks or something (seems dangerous).

So did he run from station to station above ground following the tracks, or is
it too difficult to follow the tracks (buildings, obstacles, etc)?

~~~
sw007
Yes it was overground as you can't literally run underground (on the tracks)
as you'd kill yourself on the wires.

Therefore, I ran from station to station - worked out the routes before each
run and ran with my iPhone and Google Maps and ran to each station on each
Underground line. The distance is greatly lengthened because I couldn't run on
the tracks but I still visited every station - some as many as 6 times as they
appear on 6 different lines.

I had a picture outside of every single one and then went on my way to the
next station. I ran over moterways, over footbridges, canals, fields, commuter
packed pavements, marsh land, cobbled streets and got lost an awful lot.

~~~
teh_klev
"I ran over moterways, over footbridges, canals, fields, commuter packed
pavements, marsh land, cobbled streets and got lost an awful lot."

Lol...brilliant, and truly inspiring.

------
marckremers
Inspiring story and noble cause. I just wish there was a bit more basic info
for this. An photo gallery, a logo of the charity, a Twitter account to
follow, i'd even like to donate to the cause, but can't see how :-( I want to
engage.

~~~
sw007
Let me help you out..

The charity's website is www.hhho.co.uk - here you can find out all about
Harry's campaign.

The charity JustGiving link is www.justgiving.com/steven-whyley

There was never a dedicated twitter account set up (there should have been), I
did it all through my personal Twitter account.

I need to get some pictures uploaded to the blog - I didn't get round to it. I
just had them on my Twitter and Facebook.

But I have made a video - hopefully this should give you an idea of what it
was all about - <http://youtu.be/a_mb6pXyrfA>

Thanks for your kind comments...

~~~
marckremers
Thanks for this, i just donated.

~~~
sw007
Awesome! Thanks so much, it's really appreciated.

------
fishercs
Great read, confusing at first because of the dialect but I kind of liked
trying to figure out what you were talking about. I didn't notice a link to
donate until going back and actually hunting for it, maybe you should make it
a little more prominent.

------
nicholassmith
Kudos to this guy, that's a seriously large undertaking to get involved with
and serious amount of pain to put yourself through.

------
jlsync
My 24hr hack (mostly complete) to track your tube runs, either overground or
underground, <http://tuberun.com>

example run: <http://tuberun.com/runs/1-mon-jancewicz>

------
nqureshi
This is awesome. Thanks for posting - what a great story.

------
gadders
An inspiring story. I couldn't even run for a bus.

~~~
rplnt
It's never late to start with something like this for example: (c25k program)
<http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml>

------
jstanley
The title is misleading. I thought this guy had been running every station or
something (i.e. managing). I would have been much more interested in a story
about how running the tube changed his life than something about him running
around London.

~~~
arbuge
Seconded. "Ran the entire length" would have been more accurate. I was
expecting to see the London Underground equivalent of the chap who keeps the
UK's tea kettles going after the East Enders programme ends on TV.

